# Was bedeuten eckige Klammer?



## MindSet (4. Apr 2015)

Eine Frage... was bedeutet das, wenn etwas von eckigen Klammern umgeben ist?
zB 1..n oder in der 4. Zeilte a_




		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


static int sucheX(int[] a, int n, int x){
  int i=0;
  while(i<n && a[i]!=x) i++;
  if(i>=n) i=-1;
  return i;
}

_


----------



## Saheeda (4. Apr 2015)

Das sind Arrays. 
Arrays in Java

Mit a_ greifst du auf die Stelle mit dem Index i innerhalb des Arrays a zu._


----------



## MindSet (4. Apr 2015)

Danke!


----------

